# Dosing For a Gaggia Classic



## sonicninja (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone,
I've just purchased a used Gaggia Classic and Ive been upgrading it with a new gasket, dispersion plate, shower screen etc as well as a good clean.

I've just pulled my first shots and while not a disaster, they're not great. Im coming from using a Sage BE with its 54mm portafilter and as Ive had it a few years I found a sweet spot in terms of dosing. Can anyone give me a broad starting point in terms of dosing on the Gaggia. Currently i've tried 17g which made a mess on the shower screen, 16g isnt much improvement. Both left me with a soggy puck and poured pretty quickly although had great creme and tasted 'okay'. 

Should I start with decreasing my dose or changing my grind? The beans are a fresh Monmouth which are medium/dark roast.
Any broad suggestions are very much appreciated.

Keith


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Have you checked the OPV setting?
but general advice would be grind finer.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

What size of basket is it ?, they usually have a tolerance of +- 1 gm, aim for 25 - 30 secs, if it is too quick grind finer.


----------



## Jonathon White (Dec 7, 2021)

sonicninja said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've just purchased a used Gaggia Classic and Ive been upgrading it with a new gasket, dispersion plate, shower screen etc as well as a good clean.
> 
> I've just pulled my first shots and while not a disaster, they're not great. Im coming from using a Sage BE with its 54mm portafilter and as Ive had it a few years I found a sweet spot in terms of dosing. Can anyone give me a broad starting point in terms of dosing on the Gaggia. Currently i've tried 17g which made a mess on the shower screen, 16g isnt much improvement. Both left me with a soggy puck and poured pretty quickly although had great creme and tasted 'okay'.
> ...


You need to get yourself a pressure gauge that fit a portafilter. My head pressure is at 9bars. The other question you ask is it depends on your baskets etc. I’m using a bottomless with a 18g vst basket. I also have the PID mod and range between 90-93 depending on the roast. Get some good tasting coffee. But it’s honestly all about the grinder I found with using the Gaggia.


----------



## sonicninja (11 mo ago)

Thanks everyone, I have a pressure gauge on order. I presume the machine is at stock pressure but its possible it has been changed as it was used when i purchased it. The basket Ive got is a 'double' basket. A cheap aftermarket'12-18g' one as the only basket I got with the machine was a single dual wall basket. I was hoping to upgrade to an IMS/VST at a later date but feel Ive spent enough for the time being (though I know i should do this at some point). 
The coffee I use is in my opinion superb and Ive a really good idea of how it should taste at its best so its a good reference for me in terms of taste.
I'll grind finer and see where that leaves me. Should I be looking to grind a smaller dose if its touching the shower screen?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes it should not touch the S/screen. Easy test, fill basket with measured dose, tamp, place small coin on puck and insert into M/ch-- remove and check to see if coin has left imprint= YES= too much coffee.
If it is a 12 - 18 gm basket , try dosing 18 gm's


----------



## sonicninja (11 mo ago)

Ive tried the 5p trick. 16/17/18g did not leave in imprint on the coffee (maybe 18g did very slightly) but I still got a messy shower screen regardless. Could this just be the water disturbing the top layer of coffee and splashing back?

18g - 36g espresso took a very quick 15 seconds. It's pouring out quite quickly, Ill try and grind even finer and see what this does. It tastes okay and good creme. In fact I havent had bad creme on any of the shots ive poured regardless of their speed which is something.


----------



## shaun**** (Oct 24, 2015)

in my experience the messy screen is just something that happens sometimes. some beans are worse than others. i’ve just finished a bag of timor leste beans that often left half the puck stuck to it. and i’ve just started a bag of ethiopian beans that don’t leave any mess on the screen and the pucks come out the pf perfectly formed with a gentle tap.

but given the duration of your shots i would definitely grind finer.


----------



## sonicninja (11 mo ago)

I'll grind finer this evening and see how it affects the shot. Will there be a point where grinding too fine will lead to channeling and a quicker shot? Is there any way to tell if this is the case?


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

sonicninja said:


> I'll grind finer this evening and see how it affects the shot. Will there be a point where grinding too fine will lead to channeling and a quicker shot? Is there any way to tell if this is the case?


You’ll choke the machine, if you grind too fine, is all.

I think channeling is more a problem of technique, however fine you grind.

all you’re looking to do is pull a double, in 25-30 seconds. Be it a 14g or 21g dose. Looking for about 2.0-2.5 output.


----------



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

Bear in mind that the force with which the water exits the shower screen and first hits the top of the puck is a function of the power of the pump (and the size of the holes through which the water is pushed on the way to the shower screen), not of the setting of the OPV. The OPV does it's work once that area has filled with water and the system gets pressurised due to the resistance of the water as it meets the puck.


----------



## sonicninja (11 mo ago)

Thanks very much for everyones help. The Gaggia has been drained and put away until my Niche arrives in July. For now I'll be back to the Sage, have to say my first drink from it this morning wasnt as nice as I rememeber, pretty confident I can make much nicer drinks with the Gaggia if given time. I had an absolute belter from it which ran for about 23 seconds, far longer than shots ive poured before.


----------



## QueenOfCaffine (Dec 29, 2020)

Don't know if this helps, but will offer it up anyway. I have a Gaggia Classic Pro which I run with a Eureka Mignon Filtro with the OG burrs. I swapped the basket out for a La Marzocco Strada 21g. I dose at 20g for a double and can grind fine enough to choke the Gaggia. Therefore dialled in for a 20+ second shot to taste. It can be done, takes a bit of patience. Hope this helps.


----------



## Catpuccino85 (Apr 6, 2021)

I just purchased a new Gaggia classic pro from Amazon. I bought the BWT Penguin pitcher as well. However, I'm really struggling to get a decent shot. I don't have a Grinder yet so I went to a coffee shop and got 100g freshly ground in both level 2 &3 as that's what they suggested (not sure if that's fine enough though?).I weighed 18g using the double basket and it's way too much. 18g Tamped still hits the screen and took less than 15 seconds for both grind levels 2 & 3 (the shot has no crema at all either). Prior to the Gaggia, I have been using the 1998 Starbuck barista Sin006 (I guess I'm not super picky as I didn't mind the shots this machine pulled but I wanted a machine that could do better). The starbucks pressurized porta filter has faux crema for sure but I've been using 18g and 2oz pulls in 25 seconds. I keep using my Starbucks machine because im wasting money trying to get my Gaggia to work for me. All I want is a decent espresso shot at home with my newer machine. Any tips? I know this is an older post but figured I'd ask.


----------



## Shawn- (2 mo ago)

The stock doppio basket for a GCP is an 18g basket.
You should not need to change the dose weight to get a good shot.
Dose at 18g and adjust your grind.
Then work on improving your puck preparation.

Temperature variation in the Gaggia Classic (Pro) can affect shot quality and you may be able to find the sweet spot by temperature surfing (or you can go PID), but if your grind and puck prep aren’t good then you will never have consistency.


----------



## Shawn- (2 mo ago)

Catpuccino85 said:


> I just purchased a new Gaggia classic pro from Amazon. I bought the BWT Penguin pitcher as well. However, I'm really struggling to get a decent shot. I don't have a Grinder yet so I went to a coffee shop and got 100g freshly ground in both level 2 &3 as that's what they suggested (not sure if that's fine enough though?).I weighed 18g using the double basket and it's way too much. 18g Tamped still hits the screen and took less than 15 seconds for both grind levels 2 & 3 (the shot has no crema at all either). Prior to the Gaggia, I have been using the 1998 Starbuck barista Sin006 (I guess I'm not super picky as I didn't mind the shots this machine pulled but I wanted a machine that could do better). The starbucks pressurized porta filter has faux crema for sure but I've been using 18g and 2oz pulls in 25 seconds. I keep using my Starbucks machine because im wasting money trying to get my Gaggia to work for me. All I want is a decent espresso shot at home with my newer machine. Any tips? I know this is an older post but figured I'd ask.


Good Espresso shot will not likely happen without a good grinder sorry to say.
I recently purchased a new Gaggia Classic Pro, and I spent just as much on the grinder (Baratza Sette 270)
With a good grinder dialed in, that machine will make a better coffee than you will ever get at Bucky’s.


If you don’t have the $ for a good grinder you may have to suffer through having milk drinks (hazelnut syrup and milk can usually cover up a lousy espresso shot…)
That said… Italian espresso blends (including some robusta beans) are more forgiving if you are trying to get a shot with more crema.


----------



## Catpuccino85 (Apr 6, 2021)

Ok, thanks so much for the replies. I prefer 2oz - 4oz of milk with my espresso when I have a milk based drink. Ive never been one for flavored syrups.

I may have to continue using my old machine (Saeco Starbucks SIN006) until I get a good grinder. My old Saeco Starbucks machine Ive been using the presidents choice espresso perfetto preground (it's actually not bad and I like the chocolate notes in it). I get 2oz in about 25 seconds...so It gets the job done with little effort for now.

I havent decided on the PID yet as it'll affect the warranty and I've read some varying reviews. I have ordered a 8.0mm silicone group gasket, 9 bar spring, nanotech 18g basket & shower screen though...hopefully some of these items help me a bit.

Grinders: I was going to grab a breville pro grinder as its cheaper but I was thinking about the Baratza sette270.

Lastly, what Beans do you use?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Catpuccino85 (Apr 6, 2021)

Shawn- said:


> Good Espresso shot will not likely happen without a good grinder sorry to say.
> I recently purchased a new Gaggia Classic Pro, and I spent just as much on the grinder (Baratza Sette 270)
> With a good grinder dialed in, that machine will make a better coffee than you will ever get at Bucky’s.
> 
> ...


I went with the 1zpresso JMax for my grinder...though I'm going through Alot of coffee beans trying to get it dialed in as ive never even owned a grinder before..... also alot is stuck to it after I grind, that normal?

I purchased Torrisi super miscela beans (best before 2024... no batch date but this is the beans my fav cafe uses) and Origins espresso beans from Granville island (Dec. 14, 2022).
I have a cheap timer scale too but my shots either take way too long or go way to fast so far.


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

You’re very unlikely to get descent espresso from beans like that, I don’t care what anybody says. Beans roasted up to, 2 years ago, will be gash.
your cafe may say they use than. But I’ll bet they don’t use beans roasted 2 years previously.
it’s not uncommon for coffee shops to sell beans that, claim, to be the same as they serve. More often than not, neither the beans or the roast are the same. Costa and Starbucks all sell beans, to the public, they would never use on site. 

yes the collection of coffee, on the grinder, is normal. Though yours looks like it has bad case of static too.
you just knock or brush the ground beans from the grinder, after each grind.


----------



## Shultz (26 d ago)

How much are you dosing into the portfilter? from the pictures I'd say too much as the shower screen shouldn't be leaving an imprint in the coffee puck


----------



## Catpuccino85 (Apr 6, 2021)

Shultz said:


> How much are you dosing into the portfilter? from the pictures I'd say too much as the shower screen shouldn't be leaving an imprint in the coffee puck


I've tried 18g for this photo in an 18g basket.


----------



## Catpuccino85 (Apr 6, 2021)

Bhodgson said:


> You’re very unlikely to get descent espresso from beans like that, I don’t care what anybody says. Beans roasted up to, 2 years ago, will be gash.
> your cafe may say they use than. But I’ll bet they don’t use beans roasted 2 years previously.
> it’s not uncommon for coffee shops to sell beans that, claim, to be the same as they serve. More often than not, neither the beans or the roast are the same. Costa and Starbucks all sell beans, to the public, they would never use on site.
> 
> ...


The European coffee place I go to I've seen them fill the hopper with the Torrisi super miscela beans and they don't sell them to the public as I asked to buy them. I found a store that sells espresso machines and coffee (National Cappuccino). I picked up 2 bags as I just got the grinder and wanted to experiment. The Origins is the one that has a batch date of Dec. 14 2022 (the screenshot photo was from the website).


----------



## Catpuccino85 (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Catpuccino85 (Apr 6, 2021)

Shultz said:


> How much are you dosing into the portfilter? from the pictures I'd say too much as the shower screen shouldn't be leaving an imprint in the coffee puck


18g for an 18g basket but I think my scale may be off because sometimes it hits the screen and other times it doesn't. I purchased a normacore puck screen and it has helped with that.


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Shultz said:


> How much are you dosing into the portfilter? from the pictures I'd say too much as the shower screen shouldn't be leaving an imprint in the coffee puck


Nice catch👍 I’d missed that completely.


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Catpuccino85 said:


> 18g for an 18g basket but I think my scale may be off because sometimes it hits the screen and other times it doesn't. I purchased a normacore puck screen and it has helped with that.


That may be down to inconsistency in your tamp.
however if the buildup on the burr, you’ve shown us, doesn’t go in the portafilte. It would have a noticeable effect on how much coffee actually ends up in the basket.

if you’re worried about scale consistency. You can, roughly, test it by; weighing out an amount of beans. Then, switch off your scales. Then, switch them back on again, and weigh the same beans again. Do this several times. If the scales weigh the same, every time. You know you have consistent scales. If there is variation in the weights displayed. You need new scales..


----------



## Catpuccino85 (Apr 6, 2021)

Bhodgson said:


> That may be down to inconsistency in your tamp.
> however if the buildup on the burr, you’ve shown us, doesn’t go in the portafilte. It would have a noticeable effect on how much coffee actually ends up in the basket.
> 
> if you’re worried about scale consistency. You can, roughly, test it by; weighing out an amount of beans. Then, switch off your scales. Then, switch them back on again, and weigh the same beans again. Do this several times. If the scales weigh the same, every time. You know you have consistent scales. If there is variation in the weights displayed. You need new scales..


I did what you said my larger scale that I weigh my beans and portafilter with tends to read the 100g calibration weight wrong, but only for a second before it adjusts itself to 100g. So don't think thats too bad?
Where I noticed a big issue was with my mini scale that Im using to weigh my shots. It reads the calibration weight correctly prior to shot pulled (or takes less than a second to adjust) but soon as I flipped the pump on for my shot... the numbers on the mini scale went all over the place before any of the espresso was in the glass (it's really bright screen so quite hard to see at certain angles). Once finished I put the shot glass on the larger scale and it read 166g (111g is the shot glass weight) and when I put it back on the mini scale read 38g. So That definitely is an inconsistency right there. 

Any recommendations on a scale that would fit the GCP that isn't so vibration sensitive ? Or should I just invest more money into grabbing a low profile extended drip tray?


----------



## Shultz (26 d ago)

I asked the same question here









Recommend ? - Chasing the holy grail of scales?


Ever since I bought my Gaggia Classic (new model) I have been plagued by the oh so common theme with it of lack of height below the grouphead I firstly bought a bottomless portafilter to help, but when its come to scales its a real pain in the ar$e! trying to find a set that not only fit, but...




www.coffeeforums.co.uk





might give you some options, I ended up putting some non-slip matting under mine which helped alot


----------

